# Dell DataSafe Local Backup cannot be installed because . . .



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Running Windows 8 on Dell Inspiron 1121

I bought a used Dell Inspiron 1121 today and found it isn't in factory configuration. I want to make the factory system recovery disk; but, the Dell checking utility says as follows:



> Dell DataSafe Local Backup cannot be installed because your hard drive does not have the Windows Recovery Environment


How can I get the RE on the hard disk if I don't have a Windows 8 install disk or a Dell factory recovery disk? The System Recovery partition appears to be intact. I would also settle for being able to access the System Recovery partition and restore the system to factory state, which I am sure would remedy the problem; but, I can't find any information on how to access it on boot.

To be clear, it appears this is an off-the-shelf installation form a generic Windows 8 install disk so there are absolutely no Dell utilities here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Didn't do extensive research, but I think that PC was sold new with Windows 7 pre-installed. You bought it with Windows 8 installed after the original purchase. Either the Windows 8 is not legit and genuine or the seller forgot to include media for you to be able to re-install or re-image a clean version of Windows 7 or 8.

You may be able to buy Windows 7 Recovery media (DVDs or USB flash drive) from Dell if you cannot get the proper disks from the seller.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm pretty sure this was sold with one of those make-it-yourself utilities for recovery media. Your answer makes sense. Dell can be real ***** when it comes to selling recovery media to someone who cannot prove he/she is the original owner or can prove they are the legal owner. I've run into that many times. It wasn't so bad when they distributed a Windows installation CD with the unit. Back then, you could use any Dell-branded Windows install disk to install on a Dell system as long as that was the version of Windows it was originally shipped with.

If I can't make this recovery partition work, it looks like I might have gotten screwed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> you could use any Dell-branded Windows install disk to install on a Dell system as long as that was the version of Windows it was originally shipped with.


You should still be able to do that if you have the COA product key (if sticker is not on the bottom look in the battery compartment, probably under the battery).

Secondly, if you can retrieve the product key of the installed Windows 8 and it is genuine then you can use genuine Windows 8 media and use your Product Key.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, I'm not sure about that. The last four characters that show in Computer> Properties> Activation do not agree with what Magic Jelleybean shows. Also, I don't have any kind of Windows 8 installation DVD. 

Anyway, if Windows 7 is what came on it originally, I would rather have Windows 7 anyway. With all the senseless, idiopathic changes Microsoft made in Windows 8, I simply don't want to cope with it. I'm setting up new systems all over town and the look of confusion on my and customers' faces is ubiquitous.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I'm setting up new systems all over town and the look of confusion on my and customers' faces is ubiquitous.


My experience was that Windows 8 was nearly impossible when I assumed that since I "knew" Windows I'd be OK. Should have paid attention to tutorials first. Suggest that you pick a tutorial and firmly point your customers to it. (Let me immodestly mention that my contribution is a sticky thread at the beginning of this forum.)

Did you find a COA? If so, that should list the original Windows and the Product Key.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'll take a look at your tutorial, and thanks.

Whatever COA that might have been on it when new is gone now.

I've still got the Vista I bought years ago and got disgusted with and removed from my system. I tried to even give it away a few times and got no takers. I'll try that if I can't get the Dell system recovery to work. Somewhere here, I have a boot disk that allows one to choose which bootable partition to boot from. It has worked in the past on other systems when the system recovery was otherwise inaccessible.

I'll report back if I find it and tell you how it worked (or didn't work).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Whatever COA that might have been on it when new is gone now.


There may not have been one. If it has the new-fangled UEFI firmware the Product Key may be embedded in a chip.

Good luck with the boot disk. I have heard that a few people have managed to get into the Recovery partition after the special master boot record has been destroyed, but have no idea how.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

UEFI is something I haven't heard of until your mention of it so I Googled it up and about ten minutes time or less is all it took to run across a half-dozen or so users who were attempting to install and off-the-shelf, retail copy of Windows on a UEFI system and they were blocked with a message that the product key didn't match. At least one guy wrote he couldn't install in UEFI or BIOS mode and couldn't find a work-around.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I found the COA under the battery like you said. It says "Windows 7 Home Prem OA". I wonder what the OA means. I may have a Dell-branded Windows 7 Home Premium disk around here somewhere.

It doesn't say whether it is 32- or 64-bit. I wonder if it matters. It has 3 Gigs of RAM installed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> It doesn't say whether it is 32- or 64-bit. I wonder if it matters.


It should not matter. When Windows 7 ("full" or "upgrade") is purchased retail you get both installation DVDs with one Product Key. And, while I can't say this with 100% assurance, you can install one version and activate and then change your mind and install the other and still activate just fine with the same Product Key.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

It does matter but only because there are drivers available from Dell for Windows 7 *64-bit* only, nothing for 32-bit. I found this out, to my dismay, after loading 32-bit.

Starting Over.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry; I was thinking only of the Product Key when I responded.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Me too. I never thought 64-bit only. I just assumed any listing for drivers would include 32-bit.

I would much rather have had 32-bit as I can still sync my Palm phone through USB; but, with 64-bit, I have to use Bluetooth -- not as reliable and more hassle even when it does work.


----------

